# My Mac says it has bars, but no internet connection?



## Xxandes (Feb 28, 2011)

What is causing this to happen?.. I see my Belkin giving me bars, but then it says no internet connection?

http://i43.tinypic.com/vfilno.png


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

From that picture looking's like it's failing on establishing the settings.

What are you using DHCP, static, etc?


----------



## Xxandes (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll be honest, I have no idea what DHCP or static really is.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If you go to your Network system preference panel, what does it look like for settings.

Sample


----------

